# Deleted muffler today - kept res



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Technically with some serious flange work, I could (paying someone to do the work) fab up a way to put the stock exhaust back on then remove it. you have two pipes going into the muffler, the inlet and outlet. If you remove those at the peak of where the muffler comming from the front of the vehicle is, and then cut off the bit leading to the rear with the muffler ending (roughly 3-feet before hand) Weld on a 2 1/2 inch pipe with flange on both ends you could bassically have a "muffler delete" which is merely temporary when it comes to inspection/service at a deal/ etc. Simply weld on the flanges to the ends leading from the muffler, and PRESTO! you're back to stock quietness. Simple, easy.


As far as that goes, can you do me a GIANT favor - and upload an exhaust clip? if you'd like to email me @ [email protected], that'd be epic!

Thanks so much!


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe later I can grab a video.
It won't do justice, it's a brand new camera with HD, but audio is never what you expect. Beats a phone though.

We used to do flanged mufflers on our F Bodies 10 years ago, along with the electric cutouts you see more and more now.
I preferred taking the caps off my cutouts with the wing nuts by hand and letting the headers breathe. Felt like you were truly ready for a night of racing 

Anyhow, inspections here aren't bad - it's just obd plug in.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is exactly what I eventually was planning on doing, I mean if your all stock still you have the turbo, 2 cats and the resonator to quiet things down.

Still want to hear one local or online this way. figure this is the best bang for your buck to increase the exhaust sound.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

inssane said:


> WOW was that a great choice, and I lost some weight to boot.
> 
> I just had them remove it and connect a pipe so it's straight back to the stock tip. I was a bit afraid it wasn't going to sound good, but it sounds very growly.
> 
> ...



Im thinking of doing the same, I have the 1.8l and would love to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I only found a couple of clips (literally) and it was hard to tell. I just took the plunge, I have deleted mufflers on other cars (don't do it on a 3800  )

Us 1.8ers are so deprived with multimedia of mods out there!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh ya I forget you have a 1.8L, but I think this would also sound great on the 1.4T.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't wait for him to post the sound clip, i'm like refreshing this page every couple hours rofl.

Yes, 1.8L guys - we are the deprived :'(


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL
I took one, but audio is very weak, all you hear is the engine really.
I have some nice tunnels near me and a "willing" camerawoman with a sidewalk to stand on under the tunnel.

Be patient, I promise it will be worth it. I'm tired of lame videos where you can barely tell and I'm not about to contribute to the problem


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHA! Yeah i'm just really pumped. I'm sure the wait will be well worth it


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

How is about performance, issane?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

considering the majority of your backpressure is from the cats/res and bends i doubt the muffler itself was much of a hinderance to flow. It also shouldnt have any negative effects with the rest of the system still stock but who knows with modern small displacement engines. I wonder how the same thing would sound on the 1.4 but i keep telling myself i like the quiet...i like the quiet....lmao


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Videooooo


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been planning on doing this to compliment the Intake RESO Delete with K&N Drop- IN Filter I already have however I would add a vibrant performance ultra quiet resonator as a muffler to change tone but if the video of this is what im looking for then this is it...I have a 2012 LS 1.8L also living in Los Angeles the cops here can be real ****:disgust:


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Inssane, I shot you a message and I'm wondering if you did the video. Lmk, thanks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

i could no longer wait for the video i went ahead and did it...its perfect for California Streets low deep and almost stock quiet once your off and moving i have a 1.8l and it growls when punched i think they should of made it come like this no drone either ...best $50 bucks spent


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

im also running this with the air intake reso bypass and k&n drop in ,i've notice that it is very nice when launching not being thrown around but maybe a placebo effect the torque is def not as stong down low but up top its almost as good as a tune


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

^ sent you a msg, please post a video 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

This is my biggest gripe with the cruze...there is no exhaust sound. I hate hacking up my exhaust though as I always regret it in the future.


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

i felt the same what exhaust..i ran open downpipe for a week just for noise lost power badly in the low +high torque ranges..so i bolted the flanges back and got the torque back..i saw this thread since i had been reading into all the exhaust post and decided to wait for inssane to post a video but i could no longer wait..i did the muffler delete and love it if i add in a muffler i would add back a lil back pressure and loose my high rpm HP gains and move it back to the mid rpm torque gain but loose hp.. i think it really depends on how you drive i like to hold 3k in 1st gear then rev up to 5k then shift every gear after that at 5K so this helps me i've short my 0-60 to 7.63 sec +96 degrees in San Fernando Valley California im currently shooting video of the exhaust tone not to add to the bad sound quality ones out already i would say BORLA is the closest to this note


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

rudeboybelize said:


> i felt the same what exhaust..i ran open downpipe for a week just for noise lost power badly in the low +high torque ranges..so i bolted the flanges back and got the torque back..i saw this thread since i had been reading into all the exhaust post and decided to wait for inssane to post a video but i could no longer wait..i did the muffler delete and love it if i add in a muffler i would add back a lil back pressure and loose my high rpm HP gains and move it back to the mid rpm torque gain but loose hp.. i think it really depends on how you drive i like to hold 3k in 1st gear then rev up to 5k then shift every gear after that at 5K so this helps me i've short my 0-60 to 7.63 sec +96 degrees in San Fernando Valley California im currently shooting video of the exhaust tone not to add to the bad sound quality ones out already i would say BORLA is the closest to this note


Can you pleaseeeee post some pictures and a video of this. I've been waiting forever


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

youtube video link {http://youtu.be/LlvKAQF-YLs}
pics {skadeem2's Library | Photobucket}


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

rudeboybelize said:


> youtube video link {http://youtu.be/LlvKAQF-YLs}
> pics {skadeem2's Library | Photobucket}





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gh0st said:


> This is my biggest gripe with the cruze...there is no exhaust sound. I hate hacking up my exhaust though as I always regret it in the future.


 Why does the Dodge Dart get a rally inspired exhaust note and we get moving air? Yep I hacked my Subaru up quite a bit till I got how I wanted it. I want to see/hear some stuff in person before I go down that road. I don't have the feedom as I did before to go 4 or 5 times to the exhaust shop to add/delete a component.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice,forgot what the 1.8l sounded like without a muffler.Guess i know where im headed tomorrow,stock is just way to quiet.


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

better video tonight minus the neighbors lol the cam i believe was too far and directly in the path of the exhaust (wind noise at the end of rev) my ecu has adjusted and now im pulling great no loss of power i've added power dont do this if your gonna run it completely stock ill rev and try to get a video of me driving on the freeway or a pull


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I bombed on the video, I tried a few more times, and it sounds similar to the vid posted above, couldn't tell much.
I'm still going to try to get a drive by under a bridge by me, sounds great. It's just a shorter light to light area, so getting up to 50 or so may be tricky.
I just have the KN SRI, !muffler, and Trifecta tune, and I can't wait to see my 0-60. I too think I found the sweet spot on my auto "manual" shift points, you have to account for the second of lag from the time you shift until it engages, otherwise it will hit the rev limiter.

7 second 0-60 sounds real nice. It feels like I am well below 9 like some others are getting, we will see.

------------------
Sorry Octane! I'll still get it up here


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

inssane said:


> Yeah, I only found a couple of clips (literally) and it was hard to tell. I just took the plunge, I have deleted mufflers on other cars (don't do it on a 3800  )
> 
> Us 1.8ers are so deprived with multimedia of mods out there!


LOL, yea don't do it on a 3800 (at least with an automatic), it sounds like total garbage. 

I did notice there is zero exhaust sounds as well, I'm not sure if I want to do anything yet, I kinda like the quiet. But man, that resonator is HUGE.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL, it was one of those 'i'll remove the muffler and put a good one on later' moments on the GP. Terrible indeed
I will tell you, even though I had the short intake on first, that definitely makes more interior noise than the exhaust (especially at 2-3K).

I would say that inside it will sound a bit deeper and growlier, but that's it. The res is huge, which is why I left it so it's not harsh sounding.

What happened to me? When I had a camaro, I ate people like myself with little cars as snacks


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

So I pulled the res off today and replaced it with 2.5" piping - I got a video from in the car ( I have another thread with res questions) and here is the video. No muffler, no res, CAI, tune - I AM looking into a res now 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd3BpI7EUXo

Feels less responsive in stop and go traffic now, from the 2.5" piping and less back pressure probably. I am looking at the Vibrant super quiets, and those might be just right, maybe a 14". Right now it sounds like super rice, but bad ass crackling down the gears.
Hopefully with just a vibrant, I will get the right growl, and still much more flow than the stock beast provided. Not sure if Magnaflows fit the bill.


----------

